# Smoking to Vaping - question to those who have...



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

After years and purely by dumb luck I quit.

Live in NE OH, owned a biz in Cinci and then Dayton - commuted (week at a time). Run for the border and hit three separate gas stations (5 carton limit per customer) - saved tons of money - and at 3+ packs per day, plus employees bumming and so on - it made the trip more than worthwhile. 12/226/2013 was there on a boys weekend (biz shut down for holiday) - didn't have time and had to pay the price locally - wholly cow they were expensive - so when my evil twin (best buddy) had me go with him to the "VAPE" shop - I figured I'd throw a hundred bucks at it... I'd had a cig-a-like for almost a year (for non-smoking hotels only), but it was crummy. I "invested" in a then state of the art, top of the line, device (at that time) - and for whatever strange reason - it worked - cold turkey 12/27/2013 from 5 cartons a month to zip overnight.

Nowadays - I hear all the stuff - its gonna kill you (like everything else) and so on. For my entire life - I've had sinus issues which progressed to full blown colds and chest congestion... I start vaping - and since 12/27/2013 I've not been sick. Nothing - nada - KNOCK ON WOOD. I could set my watch on the season's change by my sinus infections and such - at least six times a year it would beat me down for weeks. 

My research (I OVER study everything - geez - baby products - I've read 100,000 pages on stuff and she's not even two yet - it’s a disease in itself) suggest the Propylene Glycol is an anti-microbial and is used in hospital scrubbers (air systems) to kill off airborne germs. Something like 2 ppm kills everything like influenza and so on 100%…

So, my question is to anyone who smoked – and then changed to vaping (completely) – have you been sick (common colds, respiratory stuff, etc) 

I can post this on reddit or a vaping forum – but vapers are passionately biased (understatement). Here – not so much.

And to those who still have that best friend - the stinkies - I can only tell my story - but more than happy to help anyone walkaway from them. They were my best friend - but no more, never again.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I hear that Vaping is not good for you as well. If You are Vaping, there is a good chance that you'll take up Cigs again. Give both of 'em up. I quit Cigs after I had surgery for a Brain Anurysm that more than likely was caused by Cigs. The nurse in the hospital gave me a patch and one each day. When I got out I bought the 3 step patches at Krogers and totally quit after the second step. I have no desire to smoke at all. I feel and smell much better. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Delete


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

roscoe I have to admit that some people find it easier to quit and stay quit than others. I had a close friend who quit that said if he had knew it would have been so easy he would have quit yrs ago. he said he never even wanted another cigarette after he quit cold turkey. I have quit a few times and even made it about 4 yrs one time. but I always wanted a cigarette when I wasn't smoking. I would get these overwhelming urges to smoke. I went on the ecigs 6 yrs ago and haven't had that 1st smoke.

and yes there are those that say ecigs are not good for you. and I agree they might not be healthy. but for those that just cant quit there a better alternative than smoking.

my wife has emphysema and chronic bronchitis. and she was so bad most nights she had to sleep sitting up. and she still couldn't quit smoking. then my oldest son got her to try an ecig. that's been 6 yrs ago and she is getting along much better. she still coughs a little but nothing like before. she sleeps in the bed now and usually doesn't cough at all. she would get bronchitis every few months. now she's only had it once in the last 6 yrs. I really think she might be dead by now if she hadn't switched. or at least she would be on oxygen. now she just uses her breathing meds and does so much better than when she smoked.
sherman


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I just quit smoking cold turkey back in 93' after 25 years & having a 2+ pack a day habit.
I agree with you on not being sick as often. Less colds and if I do happen to get one it's usually mild, rarely do I ever have a headache and I would get them all the time.
Best thing I ever did for myself.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Ecigs and juices are not a safe alternative for smoking. We make several styles of both and there's no way I'm putting that stuff in my lungs. Many of the products have been pulled since the FDA got involved this past August.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Bobk,don't tell lies just because of what you hear. Ecigs are deemed 95% safer than cigarettes by other countries doctors. Why? Our wonderful govt makes just a smidge too much money off of cigs. Why were the products "pulled" this last august? Because our govt and FDA decided that they need to "regulate" and that every product has to be "tested" by them. Well,the cost IS @$1,000,000 PER PRODUCT! Lots of Vape shops have to close,and lots of makers of Vape stuff can't afford that. You know who can? I'll give you a hint. They also make cigarettes and tobacco products! Yep,big tobacco and govt. Remember,95% safer than cigs according to studies in OTHER countries.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The only thing that should be going into your lungs is the air we breathe. I quit smoking cold turkey and I think it's mind over matter. If you think your life matters you will overcome your mind telling you to smoke. After 18 years of smoking it was not easy, but it can be done with the mindset of getting healthy. You cannot quit smoking using these stupid alternatives that contain nicotine. All you are doing is training your body to become addicted to a different evil. If you want to quit smoking it has to be for you and nobody else. The first two weeks were the hardest and I had to avoid everyone I know that smoked. It has been almost three years and I don't miss it at all.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

But nicotine isn't a harmful substance! Unless you overdo it. No? Why are these other methods "stupid"? Any data to prove this?? Highly doubt it. Again,research FDA and World Health Organization. The chemicals themselves are ALL deemed safe by both,individually,for ingestion,consumption,inhaling. Yet FDA magically says harmful when used for vaping(World Health Organization doesn't). MULTIPLE European studies says vaping,while not completely safe,is 95% SAFER than cigs. Yet they're(govt and FDA) trying to get rid of vaping and doing nothing to cigs except taxing them more every day. Hmmm......


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I need to quit the cigs asap and have considered getting a nice vap/ecig. 
Thank you for sharing your experiences


----------



## fishalot111 (May 19, 2012)

I smoked vape for four years,it helped I gave that up too. I smoked 3 packs a day I wish you luck, have you notice that people who quit smoking complain more about smokers.good luck to all who try to quit


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Quit smoking I dont know how many years ago. Do I miss it, yes. Have no desire to to do the Ecigs or Vaping. I occasionally will have a cigar. (once or twice a month at the most) I also would rather have a joint instead of a glass a beer. That not happening though.

When I quit smoking it was cold turkey. I did try the drugs... they did work, but I eventually went back to smoking. (I think it was Wellbutron-the drug) You have to want to quit to actually quit.


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

I am on ecigs for 4 yrs _ quit chewing and smoking. When I do get a cold it very mild and does'nt last long_


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Cajun, no lies but say what ever you want. I don't hear this stuff I see it. I work in the tobacco industry. 
Your numbers are way off. Should I call you a liar? 

There is no safe alternative to smoking besides quitting. Puff away and you have a healthy day. I'm checking out. I have a news years resolution to try and keep.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bobk said:


> Cajun, no lies but say what ever you want. I don't hear this stuff I see it. I work in the tobacco industry.
> Your numbers are way off. Should I call you a liar?
> 
> There is no safe alternative to smoking besides quitting. Puff away and you have a healthy day. I'm checking out. I have a news years resolution to try and keep.


Oh c'mon its not newyears yet!loll.
Anyways I smoke,about a pack a day. I have not tried e cigs. An probably won't. 
Imo as another poster said, nothing should go inure lungs except the air we breath. Im sure there are plenty of harmful effects to e cigs. Haha look how are views on tobacco has changed over the last 100 years.... 
They just have not been around long enough yet.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've seen how much better vaping is over cigarettes first hand. my wife is much better off with the ecigs. and I haven't had a cold in 6 yrs. I use to have terrible sinus problems. I was going to the doctor quite often. I used claraton d and then a prescription sinus spray every day. now I don't use anything. I do have a little bit of a runny nose and a little drainage but nothing I cant live with.

the big tobacco companies wants to sell there own version of juice for the ecigs at a much higher price is why all the regulations are being put on vaping. they have the money to spend to get approved to sell there products. so they can have a monopoly on the products. and in the end the consumer pays for it by paying a much higher price for there products.
sherman


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Its been about a year and a half for me since my last cig. I quit with the help of a e-cig. I didn't want the withdraws so i would step down on the nicotine with every bottle of juice. Started with 15mg then would go down 3mg with each new bottle. When i got to zero nicotine i stayed there for about 3 weeks. Then one day i just left the e-cig at home and never picked it back up. The urge to smoke is still there sometimes but I just tell my self why i quit and that i'll just be mad at myself if i would smoke. Good luck to anyone that is thinking about it. It was hard but remember what your doing for.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm surprised that it is helping people quit. I am not a total D Bag that looks down on people that smoke, everyone in my family smokes but myself and sister. My wife still smokes and I love her and wish she would stop but it's her decision. I can admit if I'm wrong about something and it looks like I could be wrong about this. I would still rather quit cold turkey but if this is helping people I am all for it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh yeah if they help u quit more power to u and them. An ill retract my statement amount I probably won't ever try them. 
Its crazy what all ciggeretts do to the body yet we keep puffin away!!! Loll hell they don't evenget u hi.. 
My uncle quit and he is always talking about how much better he feels,smells,tastes.... Said after just 6 weeks he quit hacking every morning. Less sinus infections. More energy. 
I need to quit!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

brettmansdorf - I don't think what is in the E-Cig has anything to do with you not getting sinus infections and colds.... more to do with the fact you gave up the actual smoke that irritated your body. No clue what the long term impact of the chems in the e-cigs will do to a body, that will take a while to get the truth out.

I quit smoking after almost 20 years, it has been i believe 5 years ago now. Got started on them pretty young and smoked a lot of lefties back in the day too. It took me a few years to grow out of the fun stuff, but the nasty cigs stuck with me. No clue of the actual date i did quit, i got a terrible chest cold and just said that was it. Went out and bought the patches. Used the first week worth of them and threw the rest away. It had everything to do with just wanting to quit. For many many years while smoking i was sick off and on all year round with strep, bronchitis, sinus issues, colds, etc. In the past 5 years i have been to the doctor for a cold and needed antibiotics twice. It still amazes me how much i was sick while smoking and never realized it could be from the cigs.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I had two sisters who were long time smokers and they both died of lung cancer in their fifties. I can't understand how so called intelligent people would risk this when they know it can kill them , besides it being a stinking habit and causing other maladies. Lung Cancer is not an easy way to go .


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

No way! You work in the TOBACCO industry and believe different numbers?? Unreal!!


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

OK - so I started this thread under the guise of - did you stop smoking by vaping and now notice you don't catch a cold... Why - because I'm in the vaping community, and I noticed none of them really catch a cold... So, I read a few things - regarding Propylene Glycol or "PG" which notes that it kills stuff like E coli and Streptococcus and Staphylococcus and blah bla bla in airborne scenarios at extremely low parts per million (for the PG). It’s an anti-microbial, and there is lots of studies on it, and YOU do inhale it when you enter a hospital.

Secondly - I've 'assisted’ over 20 people to QUIT with vaping - NOT e-cigs, but a Vape setup. Defined - Vaping is on a power device with a separate atomizer for vaporizing the eliquid - known as an open system, as you can refill with your choice of liquid and the battery and atomizer are universal and interchangeable. The cig-a-likes are e-cigarettes and look like a cigarette - they are closed systems - non-interchangeable and often devised and owned by big pharma or tobacco.. 

One of those who quit went from a 10 dollar per day nicorette habit (4 friggin years) to nothing inside of two days. He, by the way, had purchased and failed with six different cig-a-likes. Been well over a year.

HOWEVER – much like I do (inadvertently) – thread has been somewhat hijacked into a new one – IS VAPING JUSTIFIED…

Vaping – although a smoking cessation – has morphed into something else. That’s another argument. However – if there is NO valid research which shows issue with vaping – why ban it?

GREED.

In OHIO in 2015 – tax rev from smokes was 850 million. With the vaping market, untaxed. Ohio cannot afford to lose 850 million from its budget, as that is roughly 4% of the state’s revenue (excluding federal monies). Per person that is $75 per person.

Nicorette gum and patches collectively have a less than 10% effective rate. Chantix – assuming you don’t hurt yourself or anyone else is a bit better, roughly 16%, but at two years the relapse puts them back to sub 10%. Big pharma won’t commission a vaping study – but I’d guess 70-80%. I’m unsure what possible ideology (other than supporting GREED) you could have to oppose something that is SOOOOOO good at stopping the #1 killer in the world.

Yes – our moron leading the CDC completely believes that a teen who would have never tried smoking – will try vaping and then immediately go to smoking. Yes Mr. Moron contradicts himself in his own papers. Yes, Mr. Moron disagrees with almost every leader of health orgs worldwide on this – but because he is American – we believe him and not the others.

NAME ME ONE PERSON IN THE WORLD who went from vaping to smoking – JUST ONE.

If a seventeen year old is going to try vaping – then I’d argue they are likely to try smoking, drinking, pots, and more - it IS what teens and young adults do. Taking vaping away won’t change that. 

Hypothetically – if the FDA embraced vaping and beat down big pharma and tobacco in order to protect the public (and not the tax base) – and vaping only stopped 10% of the smokers – IT WOULD BE WORTH IT. If it cut it in half – then what…

Vaping – of the 22 I’ve helped only ONE didn’t commit. Of the rest – 14 are better than two years.

Steven Nissen is arguably the TOP cardiologist in the world – and I DO QUOTE…

Some experts say the link between high sodium levels and heart disease isn't as clear as the FDA suggests. While reducing sodium and increasing fiber can reduce blood pressure in people with hypertension, such dietary changes may not help the two-thirds of Americans who have normal blood pressure, said Steven Nissen, chairman of cardiovascular medicine at the Cleveland Clinic.

"The science is uncertain," said Steven Nissen, chairman of cardiovascular medicine at the Cleveland Clinic. "If you're in the general population, I can't support the widespread recommendation to reduce sodium intake without better science."

So – everyone get your pitchforks and torches – I think we should lynch him – HOW DARE HE DISAGREE WITH THE ENDALL MEDIA OR THE FDA - you know the end all, always right, never biased or greedy?

So back to Vaping – and the beloved FDA quoted study which suggest that if you burn at high temp for extended time – you are sucking in formaldehyde…

4 seconds at 5 volts on an unmanned atomizer… First – this would constitute a “dry hit” something any vaper will tell you that you cannot possibly handles more than ½ second. But we’ll give them this (although I’ll bet a grand no one here would be able to handle two seconds). Next is the issue of semantics… The chemical was Formaldehyde hemiacetals, not formaldehyde. For those who are chemical structure challenged – it’s NOT formaldehyde, and is NOT a listed carcinogen. So, we’ll set aside the fact the media and FDA ran with bad science to serve their purpose. Why did it happen? If you plugged your 110v toaster into a 440v plug (lets just say you could) – it would catch on fire – why – because it was meant for 110v. They took a commercially designed atomizer which was meant for 1.5-2.5 watts power and ran it at TEN times that… If you pump 10 times the power into any electrical appliance you might have – guess what – it will be bad. Put another way... If your 14' aluminum is rated for a 25 hp and you throw a 250 on there - and immediately run it WOT for 4 seconds - well you might not want to side in the middle of the bench - I'd suggest a SIDE seat...

Estimates put the dealth rate from smoking in the next decade at a Billion people. If the costs associated with those dealths (usually slow) at $120,000 per person – that’s a chitloat of zeros… 120,000,000,000,000. YEP – 120 TRILLION. Realistically the average cancer medical costs are 10,000 per month and most last 3-4 years - so that would put us at almost 500 Trillion or 50 trillion per year.

So perhaps the beating of the chests that you quit cold turkey and are better might consider if your wallet is as tough. Someone will pay for this and at SIX TIMES to TWENTY FIVE TIMES our national debt – I’d argue we are screwed.

If vaping is even just as effective as big pharma’s MOST PROFITABLE DRUGS EVER – then perhaps an open mind might be suggested…

You want to fight it – then use real science – not MARKETING science.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

brettmansdorf said:


> You want to fight it – then use real science – not MARKETING science.


Guess i have no clue the difference between vaping and e-cig or any other fake smoking products. It sounds like you are marketing it though........? Maybe i am biased, but from every person i have ever talked to who quit smoking, the method did not matter. It has always been the frame of mind.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

AtticaFish said:


> Guess i have no clue the difference between vaping and e-cig or any other fake smoking products. It sounds like you are marketing it though........? Maybe i am biased, but from every person i have ever talked to who quit smoking, the method did not matter. It has always been the frame of mind.


I CAN agree with some of that. However, I didn't specifically want to quit - it JUST happened. I bought the vape device because I didn't want to drive to KY to buy cartons and wasn't willing to plunk down the $ for two cartons in OH. DUMB LUCK, but I was certainly OK with it. Vaping proved to be much more convenient (perhaps laziness contributed to my success story). I did try to help a relative - but he really wasn't into it - he decided he would (justified) cut back and use the vaporizer until he got the urge... Lasted two days. Its not as simple as pick it up and use it - you have to "TUNE" it into you need. What I don't believe is that EVERYONE you talk to NEVER FAILED. And you don't know anyone who didn't have the will power... 

I'm a proponent of Vaping (surprise) - but more a proponent of - 'if it makes sense'...

3 years - and I've not been sick. Its strange, considering my family history and my own history. I'm the only one in the house who refused the flu shot, At work - only one again. This was why I started the thread - but now we are onto something different - and perhaps more interesting.

In the next 10 years a billion people will die from smoking. You can argue this - but lets just be stupid and cut it in half - the COST of it is astronomical still. So lets just say 24 months on care at 10K per month... That's 120 trillion or 12 trillion per year - roughly 60% of the US GDP. HELL - cut that in half if you think I'm not realistic - its still 30% of the GDP.

I think the Media and the FDA are a sham, which is about my opinion of the government itself. I thought you voted for a person who you felt had judgement - and once in - they were to vote their conscience, not the constituency or sponsor. If we really are at the point we agree the representatives should vote the popular vote - the why have them - we have the tech to take a vote daily on matters...

Back to the point - and I'll sell it (since I'm marketing it) differently. Since you are surrounded by only moral and just people who can overcome adversity and addiction - do you feel that there really is no issue here? 

I'n not looking for your support, just your rational thoughts - but the idea that if someone doesn't have the will power... 

How tall are you? If I'm 6'8" is it fair I look DOWN upon you and say - "shorty didn't have the will power to grow." 

I suppose we are all born the same - and there are only FAT people because they don't have the will power or try hard enough. Diabetics were nothing more than slackers... Endocrinologists are fake - these people don't need thyroid meds - they need a shrink.

Everyone is born with the same brains - only weak will powered people turn out dumb...

I KNOW... Why don't we shoot autistic children, as they will NEVER have the will power... 

The child born lacking a toe - damn their parents for their lack of willpower!!!! "Honey - I told you not to eat those fig newtons - or the baby won't have all 10 toes"

YES some people are not able to stop because they are weak... I AGREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SO WHAT!!! If it saves a few million lives - why stop it. I'm not arguing for vaping now - I'm being GREEDY - as I don't want to pay 50% tax to cover the side effect of corporate profits...

Pot legalization is moving and you want to ban this why?

In 10 years when our medical costs are ridiculous and the shareholders of bristol myers squib are laughing - and your taxes are at 50% - let me know how you feel then.

You may sit back and think - "Oh, this really isn't real" - but the costs of care related to smoking are astronomical and they will be paid by the taxpayer sooner or later.

If that isn't enough - then how bout this... Chantix (Pfizer) has some pretty adverse side effects - aside from the actual health issues with heart attacks and such - you just might wig out - hurting yourself or others. Its not like its a 'slight' change and they had a few phone calls... THOUSANDS of documented incidents involving SERIOUS injury. Its success rate is sub 20% in the first year and drops below 10% in the second year.

With those odds - perhaps another options might be viable. To bad there isn't market proof an alternative works, OH WAIT there is - but now we MUST protect the revenues...

Best government money can buy.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I smoked for almost 30 years, and tried many times to quit. I was never successful, because I truly enjoyed smoking and did not really want to quit. A little over 3 years ago, I tried vaping, and I have not had a cigarette or even a craving for a cigarette since. I enjoy vaping much more than I ever enjoyed cigarettes.

It “may” have long-term health risks, but I’m willing to bet (my life) that the health risks are MUCH less than cigarettes. If you can’t/don’t want to quit, try vaping. I’m a convert, and preach it to everyone that asks!

I feel better…..no coughing in the morning, more energy, and fewer colds.

I mix my own juice with 100% VG base, so I’m not sure if PG is a contributing factor to me having fewer colds. But, there is a small amount of PG in most of my flavorings, and that could be enough to have an impact?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I started with the ecigs but now use a vaping device. it has the battery and uses a tank for the juice. I'm like some of you I really enjoyed smoking. but when my wife started using the ecig the least I could do for her was for me to switch to. I've thought about just giving up vaping but I enjoy it to much.
sherman


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

What ever happened to using Wellbutron for smoking cessation? Why is that not being used?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

brettmansdorf said:


> So, my question is to anyone who smoked – and then changed to vaping (completely) – have you been sick (common colds, respiratory stuff, etc)


I thought you were wanting to see if anyone else who gave up smoking also had less illnesses.
After re-reading your original post I see you are only interested in results of people who gave up smoking through vaping.
You mentioned you owned your own business...is it connected to vaping? Not trying to start something...just curious.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

No - Contractor (framing, roofing, siding), for 5 years with two friends - fell into it. Had a great time - and employed many. Insurance, the city taxing our building to death, and a few random law suits made it easier to close than continue. It was never our primary business - just a 'diversification' of sorts. Had nothing to do with Vaping - but it certainly increased my blood pressure and smoking frequency - and I can say - it was the reason I tried the Vaping. 

I really got into Vaping because it not only changed my life - but several others. Buddy on the gum - I mean - come on - 4 years - it was more expensive than smoking. He tried all kinds of things - and chantix - that was ridiculous. Overnight success, period. I LIKE effectively helping others - validates the effort. Vaping allowed me that, and only because I could help them avoid the pitfalls of greed, and I had been through it.

People always claim will power (and I'm not picking on this now) - but if you aren't the person holding their hand adding to that will power - then you've basically told them what to do and nothing more... You deserve ZERO credit. With vaping - I showed them the ropes, usually bought their first setup, and pushed them hard for a few days. IT WORKS, period.

I will FOREVER be the reason 21 people to date quit smoking. I'm sure everyone has something they can stand up for and boast (rightfully), but 21 people out there will forever be grateful I took the time and effort. Many of them were nothing more than acquaintances.

Vaping to me and what it represents - is about MAKING A DIFFERENCE.

Ask an airline pilot why he is always sitting in the farthest chair - its because he believes. His eyesight is invaluable, and the lives of those behind him count. That is a far reach to Vaping - but there are 21 people out there who might disagree - and that is enough for me. Nobody just switches to vaping (may be e-cigs, but not vaping) - someone shows them the ropes. Sometimes it a person in a vape shop, sometimes a friend. For my 'portfolio' I took the effort to take their smokes and force it upon them. Only one in twenty two didn't take. When you see a person who both smokes and vapes - its usually someone who didn't have a friend to show them the ropes and 'acclimate' them to it. They will flip flop back and forth because they don't understand the technology or methods. Vaping as the world knows it took off by WORD OF MOUTH ONLY. I'd argue that alone is pretty impressive. Now - the FDA and big pharma wants everyone to agree its too dangerous for us to use a product they aren't making money on.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I really don't know anything about vaping but getting someone away from cigarettes is a good thing. It seems though that you're simply trading one habit for another. It's probably too early to say weather vaping is harmful or not.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

I have vaped for 5 years and truly enjoy vaping. A friend of mine was doing it and suggested that i try it since it helped him and his wife quit smoking. So i went out and bought some equipment not really knowing what i was doing and that was a nightmare. 5 years ago people were not really that well informed on what they was selling. So 1st year into vaping was interesting especially as i became more informed about things. Fast forward to now, I am very picky about the juice i vape, equipment i use, and who i get these items from. Its like fishing, if you want quick and easy go to walmart and get cheap thatll last you a lil while. If you want quality that will last and hold up to abuse, spend the money and get a better setup. My latest Box Mod i have had for a year and a half and im just now going to be upgrading to a better unit. As far as health things goes, I have noticed that my sinuses arnt as dry, less sinus infections, no more morning hack and cough sessions when i get up. Deeper breathes, and i dont feel or smell icky lol. No i am not naive to think that vaping is completely safe. Anything you injest into your body one way or another will cause harm. But it is better than smoking which i was up to 2 packs a day which each cigarette contains 700+ chemicals where as vaping juice doesnt even come close to that.


----------



## Problem child (Jul 19, 2013)

im sold...


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I can see one reason it may be hard for people to quit. That is when you walk into a station to pay for gasoline there is a wall full of cigarettes and other tobacco products behind the counter and this has to be tempting to anyone wanting to quit.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Whaler said:


> I can see one reason it may be hard for people to quit. That is when you walk into a station to pay for gasoline there is a wall full of cigarettes and other tobacco products behind the counter and this has to be tempting to anyone wanting to quit.


Once you have your mind set, none of that stuff matters any more. I didn't realize how bad it smells. When I smell others that smoke I can't stand it. It's all in your mind what you can do.


Roscoe


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm not a proponent of either one, however I have learned the hard way about the permanent effects of smoking. I smoked for a long time and quit in 87.I thought I was safe from the effects since I quit so long ago! Wrong ! The damage was already done. The cigarettes had taken its toll, two years ago I was to have minor knee surgery, instead I had a triple by pass. The report of the analysis of my arteries came back with layers plaque from smoke and welding chemicals, but the most prevalent was from smoking.As far as vaping, I am not sure that I would not like it, I think the jury is still out on that. I have not been sick or had sinus problems since I quit smoking.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

its so great that you guys have been able to just quit. but its not so easy for some people. some people are just more addicted than others and lack the will power to quit. my wife is one of these people. the doctors told her yrs ago that if she didn't quit she would be dead in 10 yrs. but she continued to smoke until our oldest son started smoking the ecigs and got her to try them. the damage that was done to her lings still effects her but we've been on the vapors for 6 yrs now and she hasn't gotten any worse. now she is doing so much better than she was 6 yrs ago. so don't be so quick to judge others that just cant quit as they are more addicted than you were. and don't have the will power to overcome the addiction. I truly support anyone who wants to give up smoking. and if they just cant quit I do recommend they try the vapor method. its not as good as quiting but its better than smoking those nasty cigarettes.
sherman


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I quit over twenty years ago, I have family members that smoke, one has had open heart surgery and still smokes. The other has emphysema and smokes. They have been told by doctors they will die if they don't quit. Since I was a smoker for forty years before I quit I know how hard it is to kick the habit. 
My opinion of people with medical problems that smoke is that they are just plain selfish. If they cared about their family and those that loved them they would find the strength to quit.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Edit


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

But we've known for DECADES the effects of cigarettes. 3(FDA approved) chemicals in Vape juice. 1,000s upon 1,000s of carcinogenic ones in cigarettes/smoking. So missing yourself point here G&G Sport fishing?!?! I mean yes,of course nothing(air,but that is polluted)is better but even you don't know or have any evidence of vaping harm,yet you're basically saying don't do it and are obviously against it w/by your own admission,no evidence of effects. So why or with what evidence do you need to "chime in"?


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

edit


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

You just said "it will be years before we know long term effects of vaping". So,yes,you DO only have your .02. Am I missing something here? I wasn't trying to sound mouthy,was just saying there's no evidence yet but you seem to have already drawn your conclusion. Do you Vape OR smoke? And I will " Vape away". ALL evidence gathered so far says its MUCH safer than smoking. Better than nothing,maybe not. But I'll cross that bridge when/if I need to. The stop smoking bridge was the immediate one needing crossed and vaping has(instantly) helped me cross it. All I'm trying to say is its easy to do neither and criticize them. But to do it with,by your own admission,no evidence?....happy new year to you. Not a personal attack,just a debate.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Sent you a message Cajun


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Search vaping and popcorn lung.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

That's way old news and the chemical isn't in Vape juice anymore. Its tested quite regularly for it.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Dovans said:


> What ever happened to using Wellbutron for smoking cessation? Why is that not being used?


Doctors still prescribe Wellbutrin for smoking cessation. One of the caveats of Wellbutrin is it takes about a week to two weeks to really start working and just as long to leave your body ...so people often have a hard time getting " on track " with the drug due to impatience/ lack of faith.


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

Saw this thread by accident on Dec 26, it just happened to be in the latest replies section on the right side of the lake Erie fishing reports.

I went to the lounge and read the whole thing and decided to try vaping again, I had tried it before from a small local tobacco shop in my home town and it/I failed. I was/am a heavy smoker with a 1 ½ to 2 packs a day habit. I was going to go to Findlay later that day so searched/Googled vape shops and found 2 close to where I was headed.

I purchased a vape devise and juice for slightly over $50.00. The owner filled the devise and showed me some of the maintenance things that I needed to know and allowed me to try it in the shop with a non nicotine juice the same flavor as the recommended starter juice. I am now over 2 weeks into my vaping adventure and have not had a cigarette since Dec 26th. I have not craved the need for a cigarette either. The vapor that is released does not stay in the air like cigarette smoke does and dissipates to sight rather quickly. My wife does not complain if I vape in the house and says that it does not stink. It is also much cheaper than cigarettes. I am just now in need to purchase another bottle of juice.

My cough has almost stopped especially the morning cough and I don’t wake up with the dragon breath/taste smokers complain about, I have started to sleep better and my wheezing has almost completely stopped. Food tastes better also, These things by themselves has made the switch worthwhile.

I visited my Dr. yesterday morning for a follow up exam just to get my medication prescribed/ renewed. Answered all the normal questions and when I told my DR. that I have not had a cigarette in over 2 weeks but was vaping instead he was happy and verified what was stated in the posts on this thread that it was considerably safer than smoking any type of tobacco. He also said that most vape juice contained the very same chemical that is released into the air at most hospitals and large clinics across the country to fight the flu and severe cold viruses. My Dr said that vaping is not considered a replacement for smoking but instead is a different and safer way of ingesting nicotine. He also said that it would probably be beneficial if I could eventually stop vaping also. His last words to me were ”Stay off the cigarettes.”

I have waited for 2 weeks to reply to this thread just to be sure that I was overcoming my smoking addiction. I want to thank all of those who posted on this thread and brought vaping to the forefront for us who are not able to overcome our addiction to smoking. I am now 68 years old and have/had been smoking since grade school.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I smoked for 30 years, two packs a day, put them down cold turkey on Christmas Eve 1986, and haven't touched them since. Without a doubt it was the best positive thing I did for my health and life.
Just quit.....its the best thing you can do for you and your loved ones.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok I'm convinced.... in the next couple weeks I'm gonna try vapeing over cigs.....


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

And I would never even consider an "electronic cigarette" . Whats next after bottle water and electric cigarettes? Imitation cancer??????


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

I just went to a vape shop over the weekend..spent 50$ on a kit..Been a smoker for 35 years. It's now been 3,days since my last cigarette. I'm trying..


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Why not try going on a day long fishing trip and not taking ANY smoking materials along??? Fishing would keep you mind off of not smoking, or at least I would think it would. First day is the hardest


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

LOL, I know what its like also to quit smoking I quit 20 some years ago, it was tough but I wised up and realized its just no good and a good chance it will shorten your life or maybe cause some horrible health issues. From what im hearing here , people trying to justify one thing for another not knowing if something else is as harmful , or not. Thing is if you dont know for sure then why do either. doesnt make for a good debate really when neither one is meant to be . Your lungs are for plain old air, anything else you intentionaly put in is more than likely not to be there. Debating on that just makes no sense.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Saugeyefisher,you live fairly close to me(1/2hr). If you have any issues,questions or want any advice on vaping on a budget,or vaping in general, message me. I'd gladly meet somewhere or exchange messages to help get you going. Always wanna see another get off the stinkies.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Its all bad.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

glasseyes said:


> Its all bad.


"But I have no idea why, to what extent or even if that's true".Be sure to finish when you start typing.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I was finished. Your lungs were not made to put foreign substance in them, period. Now people choose to put whatever in their lungs and some people work in enviroments that are also bad but still does not change the fact that its still bad. Just because you have not heard of research to confirm or not that something you inhale into your body is bad or not doesn't mean its ok. Like I said your lungs were not made to put foreign substances in them. It does not take rocket science to know that.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw this thread for the first time yesterday. Came across this article in the Korea Times newspaper this morning. Thought I would post it as brettmansdorf posted something about overseas newspapers.

http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/nation/2017/04/119_227350.html


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

There is nobody here, I mean nobody, that loved smoking any more then me. Smoked 2 packs a day for a real long time along with a cigar. I quit cold turkey and never looked back. If its in your mind and you really want to quit you will. Get rid of anything that reminds you of smoking, ash tray, lighters.. anything. You can quit if you really want too. Do not use crutches, gum, patches, e-cigs, vaping, your still going thru the motion and I predict you will fail. People don't jump out of bed at night just to grab a smoke, your not addicted, it's just a habit and you can quit. Vaping and E-cigs are starting to be banned in public as well as private area's.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I smoked for 40 years, started in high school, the last 20 years of my habit and addiction was 2 packs a day, every day.

Shakedown convinced me 3 years ago that e-cigs were way to stop smoking cigs, so I purchased e-cig supplies and told myself when my current carton or Marlboro lights were gone that I would give them up for e-cigs. I have gone through many evolution's of e-cigs over the last 3 years but I have not smoked even one cigarette.

I do believe e-cigs to be less harmful that cigarettes, but that could well just be me wanting to believe it. I believe they are both bad.

Can a smoker of 40 years 2 packs a day stop smoking by using e-cigs? I don't know, but it worked for me.

Now my goal is to get off of the e-cigs and I have a date and goal in my mind.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I smoked for 19 years, two packs a day of Marlboro reds. I tried cold turkey, didn't work for me. I tried the gum, that didn't work either. So I used the patch. However, I doubled the duration recommended. If the 20 mg said to use for 4 weeks, I used them for 8 weeks. Same thing with each step down. That was 13 years ago and I am much healthier as a result.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never been a smoker, but k was a can a day lover of Copenhagen for 15 years. I quit cold turkey 3 years ago and haven't had any relapses. I have to admit that it isn't for lack of wanting though. 

To me, going from smoking to vaping, is like quitting whiskey by replacing it with beer. You're just switching habits, not quitting.


----------



## Great Catch12 (Apr 11, 2017)

I recently found some articles related to this issue. 

Experts say that ecigs are less dangerous than regular smoking but still have some carcinogenics.
https://www.engadget.com/2016/07/28/study-identifies-two-new-carcinogens-in-e-cigarette-vapor/

Also, tobacco companies are now buying up e-cigarette companies or inventing their own products.
http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...nounces-Top-Vendors-Global-E-Cigarette-Market

http://investor.altria.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=80855&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1896074

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-brit-am-tobacco-ecigarettes-idUSKBN1330AG

I'm not trying to share my opinion on this, just some info.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes e-cigs and vaping can assist you in quitting smoking. I smoked a pack a day for 40 years. Five years ago I said I was going to try an e-cig to help stop smoking. I had tried to quit maybe a dozen times and even made it 18 months once. Got my e-cig and used it to take the edge off when I had a craving, over about 5 months the cravings became fewer and fewer until April of 2012 when I no longer even wanted the e-cig. For the first year or so I would get a rare craving but it never lasted long and finally stopped. Irony is I never even had a cold until I quit smoking now it seems I catch every bug going around and blood pressure is about 20 points higher too. Guess I waited too long.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I smoked for 30 years, and gave it up 2 years ago, and started vaping. Now, the smell of cigarettes makes me want to puke. I don't cough, and I can breath easier, and I don't get the bad colds, and bronchitis I used to. Is it harmful long term? The jury is still out on that, but it's definitely not as bad as cigarettes. It's risk reduction. I enjoy it, and I don't plan on quitting any time soon. Is it cheaper than smoking? Not really. Between where I started, with EGO style battery, and clearomizer to where I am today, with multiple mech mods, regulated, and unregulated, tube mods, RDA's, RBA's, RBTA's, and sub ohm tanks, I've spent some $$$, but it's another hobby for me. So, if you're on the lake, I'm easy to find. Just look for the giant cloud that smells like blueberry cheesecake


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

https://in.reuters.com/article/us-h...on-american-smokers-researchers-idINKCN1C72UJ


----------



## criadoman (May 28, 2005)

Stopped smoking 2 years ago with vaping. From smoking a pack of American Spirit a day. The trick is finding the right “method of delivery” (mod) and tank. I found the system that produces the most “cloud” worked best. I can be considered a professional athlete and have discovered a lot of health benefit. In the EU, they appear to have determined vaping is 99% safer than smoking. Don’t see that news too often in US apparently due to big tobacco and big pharma as it is to their best interest to see vaping fail as a smoking cessation tool.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I stopped smoking 30 years ago, period


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I smoked a pack a day back in high school, mostly filterless Chesterfields and Camels ("Give me a pack of humps and no cotton.")

Once in a while I'd get a fresh pack of Chesterfields and I could taste the Virginia tobacco flavor. Usually though it was just mechanical routine smoking.

Then I started buying bulk tobacco and rolling my own. I would buy at a good shop (Smokers Haven, if anyone remembers them) and I had a range of choices. I could get really fresh Virginia tobacco and the flavor was far superior to any commercial cigarette. But I could also get Turkish or Russian tobacco and that was a completely different flavor.

I rolled with Zig Zag papers and the cigs looked exactly like joints. If I stopped smoking one, it would just go out and I could light it again later, which was sweet because if I just wanted a few hits I didn't have to commit a whole cig.

Eventually it just petered out and I quit. These days I can't even inhale tobacco smoke, I don't know why.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Like Evinrude said, when you get a craving you can take a few puffs on the e-cig and put it away. When you light a real cig you tend to smoke the whole thing. Well, at least I do.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I can't believe I smoked that whole thing.

You smoked it Ralph.

I can't believe I smoked that WHOLE thing.

No, Ralph, I smoked it.

I can't believe I smoked that whole thing.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

glasseyes said:


> I stopped smoking 30 years ago, period


Yeah, we get it. 5 replies from you, none of them addressing the actual question.
And before you say...we GET it. You smoked for 40 years....blah, blah, blah...but now that YOU have quit, the idea that anyone would put anything in their lungs besides air is completely foreign to you.
We get it.
I'm sure you don't drink alcohol or eat anything but raw, organic foods too. Cause you know, your body wasn't made to digest anything besides...

BTW, doing just some quick math: You smoked for 40 years. You quit 30 years ago. So you must have started smoking no later than age 10, and you must be at least 80 years old, right?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

lol, just to make sure I give you exact years, I'm sure I was guessing before, I was 13 when I started smoking, camels , non filters. I quit when I was forty. I'm now 63 so yes I was way off on the math. And so glad you could research all my posts on this , for the record I had no intent on bashing anyone on this just trying to get a point across that the subject matter is also not healthy. I was a slow learner and still battle many things . lol, not total vegan but I do try to eat healthy as I know from years experience when training for a marathon the body feels and performs much better when you feed it right. 
and no I don't drink alcohol either but that is more of a religion conviction I have , nothing wrong with someone having a drink now and then if they so choose. I will not bother with the subject again, I'm sure most that do this see nothing wrong with it so yes I probably should have stayed out.


----------

